# PhD Coursework after Dissertations?



## sgemmen9 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi,

So, I'm looking into doing one of those European dissertation only doctorates. Without going into the reasons why, I was curious if it makes any sense to do doctoral course work and go ABD for individuals who have already acquired a PhD via dissertation only. OR - should one simply teach, write books, and so forth after already having a PhD?


----------



## whirlingmerc (Oct 14, 2014)

If the goal is to get past a barrier where PhD is required I suppose it's fine. It really depends on your goals.


----------

